# transmission problem,



## kofi francis (Aug 19, 2020)

am using 2011 chevy cruze , when i start the engine from begging , everything works , but when the engine heat and slow down, acceleration becomes problem, i can press on the paddle, unless i change to revers and back to drive before it accelerate ,pls any assistance ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kofi francis said:


> am using 2011 chevy cruze , when i start the engine from begging , everything works , but when the engine heat and slow down, acceleration becomes problem, i can press on the paddle, unless i change to revers and back to drive before it accelerate ,pls any assistance ?


Welcome Aboard!

Any OBD codes or DIC warnings?


----------



## kofi francis (Aug 19, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Any OBD codes or DIC warnings?


yea the code is P0013, P00B4


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like you have a 1.8 liter engine

A code *P0013* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

Faulty oil control valve (OCV) 
Open or short in the OCV / solenoid valve 
Damaged computer (PCM)
Read more at: P0013 B Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit (Bank 1)

This may be the OCV issue - How-To: Intake manifold Tuning Valve fix (P2076)

Causes for this code, *P00B4*, may include: 
Defective radiator or other coolant temperature sensor (CTS) 
Dirty/plugged sensor pickup 
Sensor O-ring/Gasket leaking 
Broken or damaged wiring harness 
Fuse ECM issue 
Pin/connector problem (corrosion, melting, broken lock tab etc.)
Read more at: P00B4 Radiator Coolant Temperature Sensor Circuit High

Read this to help with troubleshooting -  Post in thread 'P00B7 - ECM Code Reader'


----------



## kofi francis (Aug 19, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Sounds like you have a 1.8 liter engine
> 
> A code *P0013* may mean that one or more of the following has happened:
> 
> ...


----------



## kofi francis (Aug 19, 2020)

thank you very much , will work on and update


----------

